# About US zone germany



## mash6232002 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi, Guys: I'm a chinese from Hong Kong. Recently, I bought a Bulova watch from E-bay, ref. 1300-4985-0629. If you check-in this E-bay ref, you will find words of : US PATENT 2708 338 (RP) US ZONE GERMANY, which were printed inside the watch-case-back. On the outside of caseback, Bulova watch L7. Usually, Bulova watch should carried words like : Swiss made on the caseback, but this one: No. Well, being a Hong Kong Chinese, I know nothing about US Zone Germany. Can any one tell me if this Swiss made Bulova movement, installed with a case-back made in Western Germany after WW2? Or all I bought was a fake or all put-together product. For Germany I know, was a famous & powerful industrial nation before WW2. Looking for you guy's help. Cheung from Hong Kong.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hi Cheung!

Um, you know this a message board for people who build plastic model kits, right?


----------



## mash6232002 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi, Guy : Sorry, about that. I visit here in order to find some help only. I input "US ZONE GERMANY" and the computer then show this site. Once again, Sorry to everyone. Cheung


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John:

He just knows where to come to find smart people :tongue:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Why not contact the company? http://www.bulova.com/contact/contact.aspx


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

spe130 said:


> Why not contact the company? http://www.bulova.com/contact/contact.aspx


  There's one in every bunch!

Why do it the_ easy_ way when you can ask people who probably don't have a clue?




:tongue:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Bulova, a US company, has a long history of having the watches made in Switzerland. 

 Inspection of the item shows an actual 17 jewel movement 

 The 'L7' designation is consistent with Bulovas made in 1957. 

You paid US $49.

I'd say you got the real thing at a good price.


----------

